# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart glasses >  Solos Smartglasses, Kopin Corporation, Westborough, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist2

Developer - Kopin Corporation

youtube.com/@solossmartglasses5763

solosglasses.com

twitter.com/SolosSmart

facebook.com/solossmartglasses

----------


## Airicist2

SOLOS Smart Glasses new generation

May 3, 2018




> SOLOS smart glasses are developed for cyclists, runners and triathletes, and feature a sleek, lightweight and comfortable design. SOLOS brings newly expanded running capabilities, offering enhanced software to facilitate running metrics such as elapsed time, speed, power, pace, cadence, heart rate and more. Athletes can leverage wearable sensors to measure their performance, set targets and use the SOLOS platform to track progress.

----------


## Airicist2

"Kopin to Host Fireside Chat Focused on the Metaverse During CES 2022"
Hear from Dr. John C. C. Fan (Kopin & Solos®), Mr. Chris Chinnock (Insight Media, Inc. & 8K Association) and well-regarded leaders in the Metaverse space.

December 29, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

Kopin's Journey from Solos® to Metaverse Glasses™ - A Fireside Chat

Scheduled for Jan 7, 2022




> Watch our Fireside Chat and hear from Dr. John C. C. Fan (Kopin & Solos) and Mr. Chris Chinnock (Insight Media, Inc. & 8K Association) about their perspectives of the Metaverse, in addition to comments from several well-regarded leaders in this space.

----------

